# Magazine Extensions



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a SBE II and want to buy a magazine extension for snow goose season. I was just wondering if there is a limit to how big an extension you can get and was looking for some tips on what kind to buy.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

The limit to how big is how long your barrel is....I know guys whose mag extends past the end of his choke tube.

The only downfall to using one is it will throw off your shooting as it shifts the balance of the gun. I never got used to it so I just give them the 5 my gun holds...might put one on my other M1 this year and load it up with 10 rounds of #2 hevi with a open choke for those REALLY tight in BIG flocks and give them hell.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Sure Cycle make some awsome extensions. I bought one and its great, but it really dosent get used as much as you would think. But the day i take it off, will be the day i wanted it on!

The weight is a little hard to get used to but it just turns you SBE 2 in a 870 weight wise!


----------



## sasquatch (Mar 6, 2006)

I also have a sure cycle on my sbe2 and have been using it for the last two years with out a problem. It's a great extension.


----------



## juviekilla (Nov 11, 2008)

ya surecylcle is the why to go, but you really dont use it as much as you would think... but the few times you need it its nice


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

ya thats what i figured it would just be nice to have a few more shells for those bunches where you wish you had a few more


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

More shots = more geese in my book. 8)


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

PJ, i agree with you but to be honest i got one last year and found that there were very few times i ever even needed 7 or 8 shells let alone 10 shots on decoying birds. After about five the birds are pretty much out of range. If i was jump shooting and getting really close to birds i would say they are really useful. But i think i wasted more shells just because i could shoot ten shells not because i needed ten shells. If you think about it you empty your gun twice and dang near shoot a box.


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

i found it useful when the geese are comming in hot and heavy and you dont have time to reload


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Good point also it was nice to be able to shoot cripples right away instead of having to reload. They have their advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## watrdog (Dec 10, 2008)

silly question here. what size do you get? Lets just say I want to put 5-6 shells in my gun. I'm not sure I want to go out past my barrel (26"). I don't think I really need 10 shells in my gun(I have a trigger release problem sometimes! lol) And how hard are they to put on and take off? I shoot a sx2. Thanks Bill


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

watrdog said:


> silly question here. what size do you get? Lets just say I want to put 5-6 shells in my gun. I'm not sure I want to go out past my barrel (26"). I don't think I really need 10 shells in my gun(I have a trigger release problem sometimes! lol) And how hard are they to put on and take off? I shoot a sx2. Thanks Bill


Well you might not even need one, can't a sx2 be modified ot float a 4th? I think it can. So with my Benelli's I can get 5 in them stock if I float the 4th....not to often I need more then 5.


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

Sure cylce here, too. Easy to put on and take off. It's nice to have those extra shells in case you need them.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I got mine from Briley. Its really easy to put on they just screw on with a bigger spring that comes with it. My gun is a SBEI though im not sure on the winchesters


----------



## mai-toi (Dec 26, 2007)

try looking at macks parie wings they have them and quick turnaroundmaybe this will help.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I can have 5 in my M1 with a shell floated. Never saw the need for more, even on close in birds.

Stay away from the cheaper extensions (I always see em on ebay). I have buddies that tried to save $20-30 and get the cheap "generic" ones, they have crappy springs and dont cycle worth a crap.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

i have a surecycle and i have modified my sbe2 to float a 4th.. when the time comes that you need the extra ammo, its well worth the money. there are only a few times when you need it but when you do its awsome..
the most i have ever let fly was 7 and my gun holds 8.

i usually put the last 3 rounds being 3.5 t shot.. if you hit a snow w a t you will kill it stone cold.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

possumfoot said:


> i have a surecycle and i have modified my sbe2 to float a 4th.. when the time comes that you need the extra ammo, its well worth the money. there are only a few times when you need it but when you do its awsome..
> the most i have ever let fly was 7 and my gun holds 8.
> 
> i usually put the last 3 rounds being 3.5 t shot.. if you hit a snow w a t you will kill it stone cold.


What do you do to modify it to float?

PM if you wish


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Id like to hear how to do it too.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Not sure about the SBEII but I can float in my Xtrema II and my buddies float in their SX2's. That's without having to mod anything.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

SBEII's and M2's you have to modify to float.

SBE's and M1's you can float at factory configuration.


----------



## juviekilla (Nov 11, 2008)

ask team straight meat i mean jeff himself how to float he could tell you...
lol :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

barebackjack said:


> SBE's and M1's you can float at factory configuration.


The older ones yes. But the newer SBE's and M1's you can't. Still need to be modified.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Really?
You have a date or whatever on when the "new old style" was produced?

Ive had two and shot alot of em, no idea if old or new, but they all could float one.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

I have bought 2maextentions from Nordic components. A 8 round and a 10 round for my SX2 and SX3. They are awsome. A little more quaility than the surecycle, I think. With the 10 round I can hold 13+1 of 2 3/4" 12+1 of 3" and 9+1 of 3.5". There kinda hard to findlook them up on some tactical supply websites.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

barebackjack said:


> Really?
> You have a date or whatever on when the "new old style" was produced?
> 
> Ive had two and shot alot of em, no idea if old or new, but they all could float one.


The older ones have flat ribs and the newer ones have raised ribs.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

PJ said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > Really?
> ...


Huh?

You mean a textured surface on the top of the rib?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

barebackjack said:


> Huh?
> 
> You mean a textured surface on the top of the rib?


The SBE II's have a raised rib. I don't really know a good way to explain it, the older SBE's have a flat rib where the rib is level along the barrel like Berretta's and X2's. The newer SBE's have a raised rib like the SBE II. It has nothing to do with the texture.


----------

